# Fin issiues w/pic



## puma (Jan 28, 2010)

My fish has been sick for while, cant find remedy
please look at the pic guppies had long time ago
now angel and discuss
Please look into my gallery
Aquarium Gallery - puma Gallery

Thanx for help
B


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

That looks like it could be a water quality issue. We need more info like tank size, filtration, water chance amount and how often, and actuall water parameters and please not just good we need numbers and how long has your tank been set up.


----------



## puma (Jan 28, 2010)

hi
as seen here, this is a fresh set up, but i have had similar issue before
majority fish in this aquarium 1+ year old
I have had this aquarium for 3+ years (been aquarist since kid)
55galon
low voltage halogen and partially MH lighting
15-20% water 1.5 weeks
Fluva filtration, most recently went for short period with external filter for easy cleaning, after water change and landscaping.
Water situation might be unstable, since i have changed apartments 3 times in 1 year.
ph on the soft side for discuss
fish lost a bit of appetite


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Why is your discus swimming vertical?! Does he do that a lot? If so it might be a swim bladder infection....or is that picture just at a weird angle?

What do you feed them? Do the angel and discus get along? What other fish are in there? What is the water temp?


----------



## puma (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanx guys for help
dmaax- you have almost similar pact like i do- discuss and angel
Its a picture that is taken upside down(download). Discus swims normally. Also the fish gets along with angel well, they are buddies.
I also got another 2 smaller discusses and they also get along well. 
I feed them with frozen bloodworms every day, skipping a day or two a week. Also fish gets dry tropical flakes.
I have made tests of the tap water from the faucet (after 2 day de-chlorinating) and aquarium water and here are the results.

TAP
nitrate 20
nitrite 0.5
hardness (ppm total) 25
Alka (ppm buffer) 80
ph 6.8

AQUARIUM
nitrate 20
nitrite 0.5
hardness (ppm total) 50
Alka (ppm buffer) 0
ph 6.4

please look into info and see if you can point anything wrong- to be changed
Thanx B


----------



## puma (Jan 28, 2010)

bump
the two fish died, ive had them for 2 years.
too bad
any body else ideas for treatment?


----------

